
Could Rust have a left-pad incident? - dikaiosune
http://edunham.net/2016/03/24/could_rust_have_a_left_pad_incident.html
======
smt88
So Rust uses a well-thought-out solution to multiple, intertwined problems?
Hardly surprising. The people behind Rust are amazing!

